# Deer Creek 10/12 final EEI



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Current electric only field paying $700 to first ( on just 14 teams currently!)

Our last event to determine 08' point champions- remains OPEN to any new teams.

With the weather as predicted, very possibly could see one of the HIGHEST Ohio winning weights at this event. 20+ lb bags are not uncommon... a 7+ pounder was caught at our last event!!!

Details are below- stay tuned in the near future for the 2009 schedule. I hear we are hitting Mogadore three times and an early April Moggie spring open 
(no membership required)!!!

EEI leading the way to MORE BASS and LESS GAS! FISH GREEN!

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html

nip


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Got any results for this tourney? Is the "creek" ON yet? Checked dobass.com but nothing there either. Come on man I need to here a BIG fish story!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

28.6 lbs won - details on dobass tonight (Tues 10/14)


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...or was it 8.6 ????


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow. Looks like some tough fishing out there.
Congrats to the top finishers!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html

Deer Creek results have been posted- here's the link in case it was missed 

Triton- your positive vibe is greatly appreciated!!!!

Congrats to Correy Petz and David Greenfelder for the FIRST ever
EEI Point Champions, netting $200 to the Fin Feather Fur- there will be a specific webpage this week with stats of the top 3teams for 2008.

2nd place to Robert Hladio and Dave Efferson $100 to Landbigfish

3rd place the Heater's and $50 to the Fin.

NEXT year's EEI is goona be SPECTACULAR!!!! Stay tuned!!!

Absolutely a perfect season our first year out- thanks to all!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads ! looks like it was brutal out there


----------

